# Lakes with no Motor Restrictions



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Can anyone let me know a couplf of lakes in the SE Ohio area that do not have a motor restriction. Was told that Wolf Run and Salt Fork both had a 9.9 hp limit. We would like to take the boat out for the 4th but not sure where we can go. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Seneca Lake allows up to 400 hp.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks , I do not have anything close to that but that might be fun  Hows the fishing on Senaca ?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't know about wolf run,but salt fork is not a limited lake.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Salt Fork, Dillon, Tappan, Seneca, Buckeye, Ohio and Muskingum River

http://ohiodnr.com/watercraft/boat/

links to info


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks Spot for the link , I think I am going to hit Seneca lake this week-end for some bass. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Just a note, I think Seneca has a limit of 299 hp.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Salt fork doesn't have a limit - I've seen some BIG boats runnin there!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wolf Run is 9.9.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pond Puppy said:


> Just a note, I think Seneca has a limit of 299 hp.


This is correct, run your twin V8s out there and you'll get a ticket.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Tappan lake is also 299hp max. See the bottom of the page on this link. This prospect section list the hp ratings on all of the lakes. http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/fishing/freport/prospectsnew_d3tappan.htm


----------

